# Photo Phile Contest: Rescue Bunny Banner



## Elf Mommy (Feb 4, 2010)

[align=center]We are looking for a new February is Rescue Rabbit Month banner at the top of the forum, using current VIP Bunnies! 

We love our current banner, but we've seen you do wonderful things and we would like some new artwork to display!

Please use photos of the bunnies from the following members to create your entry:

*VIP Bunnies:*
pOker
Fancy77
hartleybun
irishbunny
juliew19673
Mikescone
JamesCarden
swanlake
Evey
beccashell
rjb3
YukonDaisy
Gordon
pinksalamander
Becknutt
katt
Greta
Bassetluv
SOOOSKA
Luvabun

*VIP Gold Bunnies:*
kirsterz09
RuffHaus
PixieStixxxx
Luvmyzoocrew
Hazel-Mom
stephiemarie78
kellyjade78
binkies
Pet_Bunny
*
VIP Platinum Bunnies:*
GoinBackToCali
mistyjr

*Mod Bunnies:*
dquesnel
mouse_chalk
tonyshuman
Wabbitdad12
Ivory
Leaf
beatryder
ra7751
Jenson
polly
AngelnSnuffy
angieluv
slavetoabunny
JimD

*Supermod Bunnnies:*
NorthernAutumn
JadeIcing
aurora369
BlueGiants
naturestee
TinysMom
Bo B Bunny
pamnock

*Admin Bunnies:*
Haley
jordiwes
Pipp
Elf Mommy

*Task Force Bunnies:*
Amy27
MyLOVEABLES!!
Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears
Luv-bunniz
Becca
FallingStar
PepnFluff
Xila
delusional



Only banners using rabbits from the above members will be considered for the logo contest.

A few notes and simple guidelines... 

- The artists are welcome to include one of his/her bunnies in the banner as well, but ideally we'd like to see as many VIP bunnies in the banners as possible. 

- Banners/logos should reflect the forum color scheme - mostly green and blue with only small splotches of other colors. 

- The words RabbitsOnline.Net should be spelled out in full in title case (capitalize the R, O and N), all caps or all lower case in the logo, or the full name (rabbitsonline.net) be prominently displayed elsewhere in the banner. 

- all banners will be displayed in an RO Art Gallery or Thread, with winning banners used as forum graphics as needed. (All banners/logos will become the property of rabbitsonline.net).

Contest Ends February 25!

Please post your entries in this thread! 

Winner will be used as our rescue banner next year!
[/align]


----------



## WildBunny (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow, where do you find the pictures? I'm new here and still learning to navigate.


----------

